# Green Card



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

I am planning to leave US soon and I am a green card holder. What if I can't go back after 5 months or so? I understand the immigration would think I abandon my residency. If that's the case, can I still go back to US after some years? Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

whee2 said:


> I am planning to leave US soon and I am a green card holder. What if I can't go back after 5 months or so? I understand the immigration would think I abandon my residency. If that's the case, can I still go back to US after some years? Thanks


USCIS - Rights and Responsibilities of a Permanent Resident

Here is the official link pertaining to your question.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you TWOSTEPS


----------



## gebarjudah (Aug 6, 2012)

technically you are not supposed to leave the country for more than one year or you risk losing your green card( permanent resident card). your best bet is to come back before that year is over, the sooner the better, you can get an extension on your time out of the country but you need to apply for that before you leave the usa. you can reapply for a green card once you lose it, but why go through all the difficulty if you can avoid it.


----------



## kaljames (Jan 8, 2011)

I had a greencard and left the US 4 years ago with out filing any paper work but it is okay; you can just file for a new greencard again like I am in the process of doing.


----------



## ezidkhan (Sep 5, 2008)

kaljames said:


> I had a greencard and left the US 4 years ago with out filing any paper work but it is okay; you can just file for a new greencard again like I am in the process of doing.


I have the same problem but with extra complication that is my wife gave birth to our child outside USA 3 years ago . The embassy said that we can apply for SB-1 visa , but not the child . In case our visa was approved , we have to leave our child behind for two years until they approve his green card . Thats our problem we want to return to USA , without leaving our child behind . Any ideas ?


----------



## kaljames (Jan 8, 2011)

ezidkhan said:


> I have the same problem but with extra complication that is my wife gave birth to our child outside USA 3 years ago . The embassy said that we can apply for SB-1 visa , but not the child . In case our visa was approved , we have to leave our child behind for two years until they approve his green card . Thats our problem we want to return to USA , without leaving our child behind . Any ideas ?


My wife also had a baby 2.years ago but since she is a USC we were able to get the baby a us passport.


----------

